# Game 11: Suns @ Heat (11/17 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 17, 2010 | 7:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

 [url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]   

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Jerry Stackhouse
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This will be tough - Suns just knocked off the Lakers. Expect a lot of the small ball lineup (which actually should work well against this team).

Nash and Richardson scare me. Theyre like Rondo/Ray Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Elite PG, 3pt shooting and 2 notorious Heat killers. Definitely a tough game.

This will be their 3rd game in 4 nights so hopefully they're slowed a bit.

Also, Robin Lopez was injured against the Lakers and may miss this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Robin Lopez will be out a while so the Suns signed Earl Barron. This game just got infinitely more harder :no:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Pearl is going to decimate our big man lineup 

If Bosh doesnt light up Turkoglu...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This isn't the game to start Z. Get Joel in there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

link?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

over or under? Steve Nash: 15 assists.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> over or under? Steve Nash: 15 assists.


...Over. 

I miss you Patrick.

I know Beverley would play a huge role on this team and we'd really need him, but not even I knew other PGs would scorch us this badly.

But like you all said..... He wasn't needed...... We need that extra offense from Eddie House and Mario.......


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> ...Over.
> 
> I miss you Patrick.
> 
> ...


I say over as well. we have a real problem switching on defense with those pick and rolls and nothing is being done about it. we continue playing man to man. Arroyo will keep getting burned.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah our PNR D has been totally off lately. Nash tends to tear us up, especially with his threes. They gave us our first L last year because Spo couldn't figure out what to do against the zone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh yeah, they threw that zone at us in the 2nd half and completely shut us down. Hopefully we worked on our zone offense in these past 3 days in practice cause they'll throw it at us tonight at some point.


Smithian said:


> ...Over.
> 
> I miss you Patrick.
> 
> ...


Just like bigs are giving us problems and Dexter Pittman is not even in discussion to be used, the same thing would have been the case with P-Bev.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If they throw a zone, get Eddie House and James Jones in the ball game. 

Can't wait till I can say get Mike Miller and James Jones in the ball game for that situation. Good luck zoning that and stopping us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> paulcoro Paul Coro
> Steve Nash's availability for tonight's game at Miami is in question due to a groin strain.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh plz oh plz oh plz....


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh thankyou God if that is true.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

you know our situation is bad when theres a desperate and joyful feeling of Nash missing the game. how sad. Is this what its come down too?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey, any chance to avoid an elite PG im happy with!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> WindhorstESPN Steve Nash is testing out injured groin muscle on floor. Seems to be moving OK.


..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I always prefer to play against a team at full strength. it more accurately shows where Miami stacks up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So now when we win the story will be it's only because Nash was injured.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Nash still listed in Suns' starting lineup. Looks like a go now.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z is gonna have to guard Frye out on the perimeter. Hopefully we can get in the paint and get him in foul trouble before he eats up Z out there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

this makes me a saaaad panda...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I feel like Nash is looking down on us. He would rather play tonight against us and then sit tomorrow against Orlando? I would think Orlando would be the easier game. I hope we stomp them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 1st basket by Bosh


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Straight inside to Bosh for first basket. That works!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bosh again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again on another nice pass from Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh 3-3 now


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bosh out of the gates fast!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-4 for Bosh!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bosh 4-4

:clap2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB1 on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzz

4th assist for Lebron already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Arroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This would be the perfect game to try out Lebron at the 4 alongside House, Wade, JJ and Bosh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

At the very least, LeBron should be ahead of Nash on any top 5 point guard list


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hope this isnt one of those supid Wade games where he forces everything. so far his first attempt was a crazy spin in mid-air and ill advised alley oop to a not-so-wide-open Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Bosh is off to a great start.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bosh being a bit assertive so far. surprising yet satisfying.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sigh, make the easy pass outside Lebron....dont force it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Joel...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Joel...dear god.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love you to death Joel, but wow. That was disappointing. Just lay it up...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm literally blushing for Joel right now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

these guys make it so hard on themselves. instead of making the easy play, they over do it. just unnecessary.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice start for Bosh. Everyone else...meh

D still sucks


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yup Joel is really athletic. Super vertical leap.. 3 inches. From a standstill he just proved most midgets can jump higher. that is a blooper for the ages


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Spoo-brains rotations at it again. Juwan Howard sighting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Lebron


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

House
Jones
James
Juwan
Joel

I didn't envision this lineup ever on the court....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> Spoo-brains rotations at it again. Juwan Howard sighting.


Ud got 2 fouls. I would've gone with Lebron at the 4 though.

LBJ heating up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-24 Heat after 1

Gotta pick up the D. Suns missed open shots.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Ud got 2 fouls. I would've gone with Lebron at the 4 though.
> 
> LBJ heating up.


ah ok. i missed the 2 fouls from Haslem...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron on triple double watch again. 8/5/3 in the 1st 

And dare I say, Bosh will get his 2nd double double of the season?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> House
> Jones
> James
> Juwan
> ...


its....i dunno what to say.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we've been slow rotating on defense. its becoming a pattern. now im concerned.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why did he even take Bosh out so early? That tells me he had a plan beforehand to take him out and he didn't adjust the plan even though Bosh had 14 points in 8 minutes. That's so ****ing retarded.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh on fire. 16 on 6-8 now


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i'd like to see that stuffing on Bosh again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh on fire. 16 on 6-8 now


Take him out. He's too hot. Come on Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan with his signature hook shot


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> Take him out. He's too hot. Come on Spo.


the mind of Spoo-breath. its a mystery.

...and d wade playing stupid again....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has the J locked in right now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade, sucking in the defense, easy pass to the open man Bosh. simple and effective. no forcing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Suns have no answer for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Frye and Hedo just cannot guard Bosh at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are doing a great job of controlling the pace of this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That's it boys.

Bosh playing like a man with somethin to prove tonight.

LBJ quietly racking up stats. Triple double watch.

DWade a little off but its all ok. Bench has also been pretty bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2James

What a pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a roll on that free throw :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Epic flop by Lebron :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh2UD!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat are doing a great job of controlling the pace of this game.


word. hopefully it keeps up.. sick pass LBJ>Bosh>UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Bosh2UD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's mid range J has been on tonight

19pt lead


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We look like the Celtics do vs us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is the kinda ball we wanna play


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We can only hope they can maintain this effort and energy in the 2nd half and the rest of the season for that matter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL did anybody see House guard Nash after the timeout? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Wade


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

playing like a hungrier team.....so far. i like.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is Nash doing us a favor by continuing to pile on fouls on Arroyo and House?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, what a half!

Big 3 has arrived


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-43 Miami at the half

what a great 2nd quarter. Outscored the Suns 37-19 and are holding the Suns to 41%, while shooting 53%.

And how about the rebounding? Miami is outrebounding the Suns 24-11.

Bosh with 22-5
Lebron with 16-7-7
Wade with 12-4-2


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> And how about the rebounding? Miami is outrebounding the Suns 24-11.


its nice indeed. but lets keep in mind theyre not a big team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pretty interesting that LeBron has averaged 11 assists in the 6 games in November. He only averaged 6 in the first 4 in October.

Take out those early games where he was getting acclimated and he would already be a double digit assist guy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd half and the Suns are going zone on us. Flashbacks to last season when they did the exact same thing.

Arroyo for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 2 Bosh

9 assists for Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice, Bosh the zone buster


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh the zone buster. He's playing that Beasley role in the middle there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan has played very well tonight. He might be on his way to stealing Joel's minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos the zone buster!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 3333 again.

The Heat are eating this zone up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

if theres an upside for Miami playing against zone defenses, is that it forces them to move the ball. no iso's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad foul LBJ. Thats' 4.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lazy possession by Lebron. First the turnover, then he just lets Hill go by for the dunk without even attempting to defend. All compounded by the stupid touch foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

horrible call on Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

at our 3rd quarters these days


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is just money right now


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

here we go again. stupid offense killing momentum.

edit:

finally, something simple. ie. pass to the open man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just give it to Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Crucial defensive possession after that Bosh J


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Great DEFENSIVE possession!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Suns always make runs. We need to hold this to 12+ until the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Great DEFENSIVE possession!


Finally.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy moly Chris Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the and1!

What a game for Bosh

32 now on 11-16


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again! Holy ****


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, Chris Bosh! if only every team in the NBA were as thin as the PHX.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the J

great ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 33333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Whooping some major asssss!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 33333 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!

Wow, that was fast


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

100-73 after 3

Just a great all around performance by the Heat tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Has Lebron played in the 3rd? nice to see MIA pick it up on both ends.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> Has Lebron played in the 3rd? nice to see MIA pick it up on both ends.


Only the 1st 2 or 3 minutes yet is 1 assist and 2 rebounds away from a triple double still.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron in and scores


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel and UD together... I wish we could see this more. It's great defensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's pretty cool to do all that and then just nonchalantly bring Lebron in the game


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

did we....wait. did we just RUN a play? holy mother of god! Lebron came off 2 screens, open jumper in the paint...pigs do fly!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

up 31 now. Scary what this team can do when they're on.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Joel and UD together... I wish we could see this more. It's great defensively.


i have honestly not seen much of this. is it really that effective, even on bigger teams?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's having one of those night's where the 50/50 fouls are all going against him. Good thing we're up big tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

"Raygaytone.." lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Chris is done for the game, his season numbers will go from 14.5ppg on 48% to 16.4ppg on 51%

51% would be above his career FG% (49.2) and just slightly below his best FG% for a season (51.8%)


Just goes to show how early we are in the season, where one big game can raise those numbers so drastically.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House is breaking out of his slump tonight. Good to see.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> House is breaking out of his slump tonight. Good to see.


this was the perfect game for him to snap out of it. being up by a large lead helps.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House just learned to never pass a ball that hard to Joel ever again :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We started out 10-6 in 2005 and went on a 14 game win streak after that?

That's news to me....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 123-96

Great all around win

Bosh- POTG :yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB1 definitely POTG


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im happy with the results of course. a win is a win no matter how you look at it. Very convincing but lets not get ahead of ourselves and keep things under perspective. PHX is not known for their defense, are a small team and were not at full strength. Our weaknesses were not as exposed tonight with Nash not at %100 and Lopez out of the game. I'll take the win regardless, but there's still more to prove. MIA needs to continue playing with that effort on both ends every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> Im happy with the results of course. a win is a win no matter how you look at it. Very convincing but lets not get ahead of ourselves and keep things under perspective. PHX is not known for their defense, are a small team and were not at full strength. Our weaknesses were not as exposed tonight with Nash not at %100 and Lopez out of the game. I'll take the win regardless, but there's still more to prove. MIA needs to continue playing with that effort on both ends every game.


All good points, but the Suns just beat the Lakers and Nuggets without Robin Lopez. Holding that offense to what we held them to was great to see.

Definitely gotta keep this up. No let downs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did I read that Howard broke his nose?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Did I read that Howard broke his nose?


Yup, he stayed in for a bit afterward, but was then taken out.



> tomhaberstroh Steve Nash had no assists in the 1st half. According to Elias, the last time Nash did that? April 14, 2003 when he was a member of the Mavs!


wow


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Great showing tonight fellas, albeit against a Suns team w/ no Lopez in the middle. I've haven't seen JRich be so off against us in a whiiiile. that was nice. Limiting Nash to ONLY 2 Assists was quite impressive. Kudos to the close outs and rotations tonight. 

The offense showed great ball movement, im starting to believe that there just might actually be some 'plays' in the playbook/system, just that when we play against good defensive teams (ie Boston) we(Bron/Wade) revert to what they know best..ISO pick and rolls. As we get more comfortable in moving the ball with victories like this, i'd hope that translates to confidence to do the same against much superior defenses.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We were 10-6, thats no surprise, but i dont remember going on a 14 gm win streak at all, i just remember struiggling that whole season, inconsistent.. 

Btw, GREAT game for Bosh, def give him credit. About a week or so ago i said that i guess he is overated (my friends kept telling me he was when we signed him, i said i hadnt seen enough of him to say whether he is or not) but he had a great gmae today. Lets hope this boosts his confidence and gets him going, great game for him, and he showed me for saying "i guess he is overated as people kept telling me."


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Uh-oh. After the game Bosh said Spo wants to work and the players want to chill. I don't think it's as bad as it sounds, but people are killing him on twitter. 

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5819510&categoryid=2459788


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Heat should just stop talking to the media. This is getting ridiculous.

Good win tonight. The defense was back and focused again, which needs to be a standard. Thought the Big Three had a good balance today. I hope they go to Bosh early like they did in this game every game. Get the big man involved and going, and it makes everything for Wade and Lebron flow so much more naturally.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

myst said:


> Uh-oh. After the game Bosh said Spo wants to work and the players want to chill. I don't think it's as bad as it sounds, but people are killing him on twitter.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5819510&categoryid=2459788


I thought he said it for laughs.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Uh-oh. After the game Bosh said Spo wants to work and the players want to chill. I don't think it's as bad as it sounds, but people are killing him on twitter.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5819510&categoryid=2459788


that was nothing. seriously, are NBA fans that childish?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> that was nothing. seriously, are NBA fans that childish?


Seriously?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Seriously?


im referring to the ones "killing" Bosh on his twitter or anyone whos blowing this out of proportion.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> im referring to the ones "killing" Bosh on his twitter or anyone whos blowing this out of proportion.


I know, I asked if you were seriously asking if NBA fans are childish. Read the comments about any article on the Heat, NBA fans aren't exactly the classiest.


----------

